# $8 Honest Kitchen Coupon



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

The Honest Kitchen is coming out with new packaging soon, and they have some super specials on their ORIGINAL packaging, while supplies last. Use the coupon below to SAVE a whopping $8 at your neighborhood retailer, or enjoy free shipping on our web site. Enjoy! http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/cou...campaign=Monthly+Newsletter&utm_content=March


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

I just stocked up! You can print as many coupons as you want and use one each on each box of food you buy.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Laurie! Do you know which retailers in northern virginia carry The Honest Kitchen? I've actually been wanting to try this. Thanks!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Laurie, that's a great find!


----------

